# 10 Sleepy Beach Towns Perfect for Fall



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 31, 2013)

10 Sleepy Beach Towns Perfect for Fall - by Jamie Moore/ SmarterTravel.com






 - (Photo: Matt P. via flickr/CC Attribution)

I'd add Hilton Head Island to the list.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ditto Richard, I added Hilton Head Island and Atlantic Beach to the mix.


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 31, 2013)

*Oregon Coast*

In addition to Cannon Beach Oregon you could add a number of other small towns on the Oregon Coast.  Our favorite is Newport.  The historical downtown area is still a working fishing town similar to what Cannery Row in Monterey CA once was.  Another interesting town is Depot Bay just north of Newport.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 1, 2013)

MULTIZ321 said:


> 10 Sleepy Beach Towns Perfect for Fall - by Jamie Moore/ SmarterTravel.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill take a week at each location!


----------



## JudyH (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm glad they didn't list Venice, Fl.  I like to keep it a secret!


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 1, 2013)

I would add many other California beach towns to the list, starting with my former home town of Santa Cruz CA. Then, traveling a short distance to Monterey and Carmel. Then, jump down South to Corona del Mar, Laguna Beach, and last but not least, Coronado Island. These are a few of my favorites and there are many more. Sometimes you can get a weekly rate that is about the same as 2 nites during the summer.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 4, 2013)

Another addition to the list - the Golden Isles, Georgia. 

For those not familiar, the Golden Isles are a combination of the coastal city Brunswick, Georgia and a group of barrier islands on the eastern Georgia coast. Namely, Jekyll Island, St. Simons Island, Little St. Simons Island, and Sea Island.

For more info see www.goldenisles.com

For those interested in financial history and Jekyll Island's role in the founding of the Federal Reserve System see www.jekyllislandhistory.com/federalreserve.shtml

For US history and Naval history buffs - St. Simons Island was where the Live Oak Timber was harvested and shipped to Boston in 1794 for the construction of the USS Constitution ("Old Ironsides"). See www.glynncounty.com/oaktree.pl?id=00009695
and Captain Gascoigne, St. Simons Island, Georgia - www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WMGNJ5_Captain_Gascoigne_St_Simons_Island_GA

Richard


----------



## josmithe (Sep 14, 2013)

The location seems good and it would be good for couples to visit!!

Chesterman Beach


----------

